# Aires - a few bits and bats



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I spent the weekend pitched on a campsite at Charmes, France. The site was OK, and close to the town. The local Aire was closer to the town however. I have never used an Aire, but have in my slightly younger days, slept at motorway service areas, purely for convenience. 

So for the Aire....using the one in Charmes as an example.

1) Who collects the money, and how do you know they are official? I could for example knock on all the motorhome doors and ask for a few bob!

2) Given how popular such Aires seem to be, this suggests that there is little trouble by way of break ins and so on. From what I saw, the Aire at Charmes did not have security staff or cameras, so why are Aires considered safe? At least on the campsite, the staff are in attendance all night. 

I would like to start using Aires a bit more, but need to feel "right" about it. 

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, i do not believe you have not tried the Aire's system throughout France, or Stellplatz in Germany nor the Sosta's in Italy. 

All the info that is posted on here, all the downloads you can put on your TT, in France you are as safe on the marjority of Aire's (one cannot say everyone because some are not safe, the Catalan Village to name the worst) as any campsite, we rarely use anything else when in France except for maybe the rare weekend for a "rite good clean up" of the m/home and ourselves.

Gone my lad get amongst the campers proper and meet the locals, much more fun that a boring campsite.

Bob

p.s. the one at Charmes is a particularly very nice one.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For a start - most of them are free!

So, nobody is likely to come a knockin.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Free, i think not as much as they used to be but cheap yes and safe yes and in some great locations yes, so download the info and enjoy.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Free*

Hello Russel,

We only use them for the odd night, I think that is fair. In addition, we do like to get settled onto a site for a few days and get the awning and chairs out. Often not possible on Aires.

As for charging, I have only been on a couple that do not charge. The ones I used the most do charge, the highest being Cavaliere @ €10 for 24 hours.









^
^
^
^ Cavaliere* Aire, Bottom Left of photo

The others we use often are Calais and Le Touquet (Yaucht Club)

Of all the Aires, the only one I have stayed at that I find a bit suspect are Calais and Grimaud.

I would suggest you give them a try, they do vary a lot in quality, location and facilities.

Trev.

*Cavaliere should not be confused with the not so Motorhome friendly (they are banned) Cavalaire Sur Mer just along the coast.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell get out into the locals use aires 8) we go for about 6 weeks at a time, over the last three years we have only been on TWO camp sites 8O .Much more interesting people on the aires and more friendly, multi national game of bouls even if the rules are a complete mystery 8)Try it next time its great    will be doing so May June :lol:


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Russell

Go to campingcar-infos.com, click to enter the site [to where pictures are posted] then just keep hitting the F5 key to see lots of different locations. Mouse over any picture and it gives you the name and department location. Double click the picture and it takes you to any reviews available etc.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell!



Rapide561 said:


> 1) Who collects the money, and how do you know they are official? I could for example knock on all the motorhome doors and ask for a few bob!


Regarding the money there are different options:

Many aires are just free, so no money is collected at all.
Some are free, but depend on the generosity of their users, so ask for a donation. In these cases there will be some kind of box where you can throw some coins into.
On some others you get a parking ticket out of a machine, so Pay&Display.
Only on a few of them a warden comes knocking at your door and collects the money. In such cases this warden will show some kind of legitimation, and hand out a receipt. Some of these aires also provide a box to throw in your contribution (usually in an envelope with your van's registration number) if you miss the warden.



Rapide561 said:


> 2) Given how popular such Aires seem to be, this suggests that there is little trouble by way of break ins and so on. From what I saw, the Aire at Charmes did not have security staff or cameras, so why are Aires considered safe? At least on the campsite, the staff are in attendance all night.


It is not that dedicated _motor*home* aires_ are always safe. It is only that _motor*way* aires_ are notoriously unsafe!

However, many camp sites especially in the more rural areas of France or Germany have exactly the same safety features as aires in similar locations: None at all! :wink: No CCTV, no fence or barrier worth mentioning, no guards on patrol, and the warden is a nice old chap, peacefully sleeping through the night after 1-2 bottles of vin rouge. So, safety-wise no difference to aires.

What you should however consider that especially in such areas there exists what I sometimes call "safety by solitude": These areas are just too far off the beaten track to be interesting for the gangs thay lurk on the motorways. And the local population still seems to know how to keep their yobs under control.



Rapide561 said:


> I would like to start using Aires a bit more, but need to feel "right" about it.


There is only one way: Just give it a try! But be careful: Like motorhoming itself, using aires can be highly addictive... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Thanks for the replies.

Seriously Bob, I have never used an Aire.

I generally feel quite safe on campsites - some more than on others.

The aire at Charmes did look good - and in a lovely location too.

I am tripping off in the autumn with my chum, and so I think maybe it is better to dabble with aires when I have a co-pilot - come - bottle washer with me.

R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> 1) Who collects the money, and how do you know they are official? I could for example knock on all the motorhome doors and ask for a few bob!
> 
> ...


Russell,

Earlier this year on a trip to Brittany I stayed on 14 Aires.  They were all free except one and that was at Damgan and it cost me €6, it was a coastal aire very popular in the winter.

At about 17.00 hrs I noticed all the French going walkabout, a few minutes later there was a knock on the door and a lady asked for €6. She had identification and issued a receipt. I for one don't mind paying especially were I can empty the loo and fill up with water.

The French do not like paying to stay on aires they consider it "Their Right" to stay for free.

Coastal aires very popular in the winter with many more French motorhomers full timing.

Many aires do charge in the summer season especially on the coast in the popular ares.

Another thing I noticed was that many car parks in the popular areas had height barriers and "No Motorhome Parking" signs were more frequent than when we last visited Brittany a few years ago.

Boff's advice on staying clear of motorway aires is sound advice. We have aires that we use on our trips across Europe to Turkey, nice and quiet out of season, just how we like it.

Go for it Russell before you get to old and past it.

Don


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

*camping-car infos site guide*

I find the best starting point to the infos site is the index map: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

There is a guide to the camping-car-infos site in English. I found it here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aide_anglaise.htm. but when I now try this link it fails!

UPDATE - the user guide can be accessed from any of the individual French Departement pages or country pages that can be accessed from the index map (first link above). You will find the user guide link at the top left of all these pages.

No need to use the attached download

Hope this is of use.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Just a few observations in reply to Russell’s query point 2):

France’s crime levels are generally lower than the UK’s, but it has crime hotspots too.

For example, La Rochelle (3 aires, I think) has the highest crime rate of any town on the West coast of France, with 130 reported crimes per 1000 inhabitants – the French average is 61 per 1000. These are official year 2000 statistics. It is difficult to find updated stats, but you get the idea. 

La Rochelle’s problem seems to be associated with an unusually high rate of drug addiction particularly with summer visitors. There is a parallel here with Brighton in the UK, where the druggies come down from London for the summer. Nevertheless, I still enjoy visiting La Rochelle but don’t drop my guard just because I’m on holiday. 8) 

Crime levels are generally much lower in rural areas. 

There is no statistical evidence that foreign visitors are more likely to be victims of crime than the French. Whether this equality of victimisation also applies to motorhomers isn’t clear, since there is anecdotal evidence that British motorhomes may be targeted more often because it is assumed by the local scrotes that Brits are less likely to have dogs on board. Of course, we all should be aware that overnight stops on motorway aires are best avoided if possible, especially those close to international borders. 

Interestingly, in relation to potential routes to Lake Garda, Strasbourg is a hotspot for violent crime. 

SD


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, just saw your bit about using aires. We use aires all the time spending about 6 months every year in France. As the country has supplied all these wonderful areas for motorhomes to park it seems a bit churlish not to make use of them. We've been doing this for 4 years & not once have we felt threatened but we would never stop on an aires on a main road or a motorway. We stay in the villages or by the lakes, rivers or canals & have wonderful times meeting people from many countries who have the same wonderful hobby "Motorhoming"!!! We buy Le guide National des Aires de Services Camping-Cars by le Monde du Camping which has many of the Aires in, we use ours so much the pages are falling out!!! This one is white. We also buy Guide Official Aires de Services Camping Car by Camping Car Magazine. This one is Green & we buy them in France at one of the many "Presse" Paper shop. They are our bibles whilst in France. Rosie (ROSMIC)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This is an interesting discussion. Thanks, Russell, for opening it up.

Although I've only been motorhoming for a couple of years, we've done a few trips across the channel, but we've never stayed on an Aire.

Our 'touring' agenda seems to be developing a bit like this:

Day n - Up before 8am, and generally on the road by 9am - 9.30am.
Drive for 2-4 hours, maybe including a supermarket stop. Find a campsite / camping municipale. Pitch up, awning and table / chairs out, have lunch. Try to find out about the area. Maybe a quick walk / cycle before tea / dinner, and relax. Kip.

Day n+1 - Up later, lazy / casual breakfast. Walk / cycle around the area, possibly including a lunch out somewhere. Back to van in time for siesta or tea / dinner, and relax. Kip.

Day n+2 - Up before 8am, and generally on the road by 9am - 9.30am .... etc etc

Repeat until time to go back home 

My (rather long winded, as usual) point is that I _feel_ that aires are more for the continuously touring motorhomers, where maybe the point is visiting lots of places or covering a lot of miles. As overnight stops en route for somewhere else, they would be great, but some of the photos I've seen have shown vans crammed in with hardly any room to open a door, never mind put out chairs and table, etc.

I may be doing them a disservice, and by no means is the foregoing meant as a criticism, but I don't really see aires fitting into 'our way' of doing things. If, in high season, you're starting to pay €6 upwards for an aire, why use them when you can use camping municipales for €6 - €10 a night? And what percentage of them are the 'back of a car park' type, compared to the type that is shown in that photo further up the thread?

Put me right, someone :wink:

Gerald


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Russell
Returned from France a couple of weeks ago after a two week trip. Stayed in Aires all the time - sometimes one night often two if it was a nice spot. Never had to paid once for the privilege. Always felt safe and enjoyed the experience of these excellent stop overs. I think it's easy to get caught up in the "I am worried about everything" complex - lock up the motorhome and set the alarm and wander off and enjoy France and the French way of life. There is much to see and do - there are not footpads, highway men or vagabonds around every corner intent on breaking and entering your motorhome. If there are and they want to rob you, it's going to happen - get insured and say bugger it and don't let an irrational fear get in the way of having a good time.
Enjoy

Regards

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Gerald

The aire at Charmes was very decent looking - and 6 euro per night. I was staying on the nearby campsite at 11 euro per night.

The municpal camping at Obernai was 11.89 euro for the night.

On an extended tour, as in touring to different places every couple of days, then the prices do make the aire concept look worth while.

The aire at Charmes was quiet - maybe 10 motorhomes. But, imagine that place in July and August - I reckon it would be bedlam.

The aires/sostas around Lake Garda are 15 euro for 24 hour - paid for on a pay and display basis. Interestingly, I was paying 13 euro on the campsite with all facilities etc.

I could see the aire at Calais from the ferry - and looking at it, I think the dock parking area is favourable!

I suppose aires are a bit like municipal sites. Some are good and others are bad. Municipal site at Obernai is, in my view excellent value for money, clean, good loos and showers etc and within walking distance of the town.

The municipal site at nearby Molsheim is, in my view, barely worth a mention.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Following on from Russell's post, what's the reccomended Aires guide. In English and with English directions please! Its been a long time since I had any French lessons!
This subject has come up at just the right time as we are gearing ourselves up to start touring Europe towards the end of this year.

PS do the Europeans use postcodes similar to the UK?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Following on from Russell's post, what's the reccomended Aires Guide. In English and with English directions please! Its been a long time since I had any French lessons!
> This subject has come up at just the right time as we are gearing ourselves up to start touring Europe towards the end of this year.
> 
> PS do the Europeans use postcodes similar to the UK?


Hi,

Details of the English language guide see http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=4&sc_id=&p_id=39

Don


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Details of the English language guide see http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=4&sc_id=&p_id=39
> 
> Don


Thanks, exactly what I was after.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Continental postal codes are generally nothing like as specific as ours and cannot really be used down to street level.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> p.s. the one at Charmes is a particularly very nice one.


Charming even !


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi

The French postal code consists of five digits, the first two digits being the number of the département in which the post office in charge of delivery to a town is located.

Don


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Thanks, exactly what I was after.


It's approximately what you were after.

I've got the book and can't complain about the price but in any area you get, say, 30 documented Aires and 30 with little information.

It's a cooperative sort of thing, we supply the data, he sells it


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Russell

On one of your many future trips to Lake Garda, why don't you try a different route, toll free of course :lol: :lol: 

Go first to Brugge and stay on the Aire, not cheap but really nice and easy walk into Brugge. From there go over to Germany sorry but you would have to brave the Brussels Ring Road, and travel down the Mosel River to Trier, using Stellplatz right the way down. Again usually about 10 Euros including hook-up per night, but usually on the banks of the Mosel with a small village to explore.

From Trier head east to Wurzburg then follow the Romantic Road down to Fussen, the castles are amazing really fairytale. There is usually a stellplatz somewhere in the area around each one. Fussen has a superb Stellplatz, with showers, the castles of Neuschwansten and Hohenschwangau are only five minutes drive away with great motorhome parking.

Then down through Austria and the Dolomites and you are at the top end of Lake Garda.

It's just a different toll free way and gives you a taste of Germany and it's Stellplatz. You could wizz down the autobahn instead of the Romantic Road if you wanted a quicker trip.

I'm sure Peejay or Boff could advise of a much better route then mine, but we have always felt very safe on the German Stellplatz, perhaps more so than some of the French Aires.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi
> 
> The French postal code consists of five digits, the first two digits being the number of the département in which the post office in charge of delivery to a town is located.
> 
> Don


Update,

If you want to check or find a French post code see http://www.france-codepostal.fr/en/

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hello

I shall certainly try aires in September.

The Austria route would cost me a bomb as the van is 5000kg - so I would be "go-boxed".

Fussen - that rings a bell. Seem to think that one Christmas I went from an overnight hotel at Pont A Mousson in France, into Germany, then near Ulm and down the A7, onto the Fussen pass, finally ending up in Axams.

My next outbound will go via Charmes I think. That way, if I think the aire looks dodgy or no one there etc, I can use the nearby campsite.

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



Rapide561 said:


> ..The aire at Charmes was very decent looking - and 6 euro per night.Russell


We've stayed there 2 or 3 times and always enjoyed it.
Only a few minutes into town for bits and pieces and a Lidl about 15 mins walk away.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don

Thanks for your knowledge, although we are not going to Europe till the end of the year, we feel that the more homework we do the better.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mmmm*



SpeedyDux said:


> Just a few observations in reply to Russell's query point 2):
> 
> France's crime levels are generally lower than the UK's, but it has crime hotspots too.
> 
> ...


Interesting!

A couple of years ago we stayed in the Dordogne in a remote farmhouse rented from the Internet. After speaking to the owner an Australian Gent, he told me how he and his English wife met in Australia 25 years previous. She was on holiday and they fell for each other. However, she hated Australia and when he came to England, he likewise hated the UK. So they settled in France and have never looked back. He went on to tell me that he has no Burglar alarm, has never locked a door to the house and even leaves his keys in his car when at home so he does not lose them.

Is there such a place left in the English mainland?

Where can I find statistics for the UK?

Back to the original topic.

I have never stayed on an Aire in France that I have not felt safe. I have told many people about these facilities back home. Something I try and explain to Motorhomers and non Motorhomers in the UK is can you ever Imagine the same thing here in most towns and villages. The mentality of a lot of people, especialy in any state of intoxication would render it any MH'ers nightmare.

Give it a try Russel, I think you will be pleasantly suprised.

Trev.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Having used a combination of aires and ACSI sites over the last couple of years i must agree with those that have posted in favour of aires, we have stayed on some lovely ones.
What gets my goat is the people who get off the boat in Calais in the middle of August and see what is probably the worst aire in France, with vans packed in like sardines, and then write to the motorhome mags condemming the whole of the aires system.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*such a place in uk*

Yes teemyob, not far from you? I lived in warrington for 20yrs and often left the keys in the cars and had vans outside with high value loads, no problems , lots of French towns- cities you would not live in believe me. french thieves come with removal vans?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> My (rather long winded, as usual) point is that I _feel_ that aires are more for the continuously touring motorhomers...
> 
> Put me right, someone :wink:


Hi Gerald,

no need to put you right, because you are right! :wink:

Of course there are exceptions, but most aires are indeed meant for touring motorhomes, spending approx. 1-2 nights in a row. On quite a few the maximum stay is even limited.

In my eyes the main advantages of aires are two-fold: Firstly, they are good places to dump waste and top up fresh water _while on tour_, and secondly they have no checkin/checkout procedures (at least not more than perhaps pulling a parking ticket out of a machine), so ideal if you come late or leave early. The latter is also the main difference between aires and regular camp sites.



Rapide561 said:


> The aire at Charmes was quiet - maybe 10 motorhomes. But, imagine that place in July and August - I reckon it would be bedlam.


Hi Russell,

then you have been lucky. While the Charmes aire is indeed quite decent and _charming_, it is also very popular. Once we had been there during Easter holidays, that was 2003 IIRC, and it was packed full! So we only topped up water (had to wait more than half an hour for that), and then moved on to this place: Rechicourt-le-Chateau

Admittedly, at that time the Charmes aire was the only one in this area for miles. Meanwhile more aires have been set up not too far away (e.g. Epinal, Thaon-les-Vosges, Luneville, just to mention a few), so the situation might have improved.



Rapide561 said:


> I could see the aire at Calais from the ferry - and looking at it, I think the dock parking area is favourable!


Oh yes, it certainly is. Unless you are really a ferry buff and the sound of big diesels is music to your ears...



Rapide561 said:


> I suppose aires are a bit like municipal sites. Some are good and others are bad. Municipal site at Obernai is, in my view excellent value for money...


Fully agreed.



Rapide561 said:


> The municipal site at nearby Molsheim is, in my view, barely worth a mention.


Also fully agreed. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hello

I am glad that the "description" of the municpals at Obernai and Molsheim meets the same judgement from you too. That suggests I am looking at the whole thing, rather than just "what I like".

I shall certainly give aires a whirl. There is one at Benfeld on the N83 - south of Strasbourg, but that is at a motorhome dealers!

Russell


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Aires*

If you are unsure about staying on aires why not try the France Passion network. Personally with living and motorhoming in France we always use Aires but we are also Members of France Passion.

France Passion, for anybody who doesn't know, is a system whereby Vineyards, Farmers etc., allow you to stay on their property for free and they also offer the items for sale that they produce but there is no obligation to buy. We have stayed on a Vineyard on Ile d'Oleron to a Bamboo Garden near Cognac and this just goes to show how diverse the places are. Obviously throughout each Department in France the number of sites vary. But it is worth the memership fee each year.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



randonneur said:


> If you are unsure about staying on aires why not try the France Passion network. Personally with living and motorhoming in France we always use Aires but we are also Members of France Passion.
> 
> France Passion, for anybody who doesn't know, is a system whereby Vineyards, Farmers etc., allow you to stay on their property for free and they also offer the items for sale that they produce but there is no obligation to buy. We have stayed on a Vineyard on Ile d'Oleron to a Bamboo Garden near Cognac and this just goes to show how diverse the places are. Obviously throughout each Department in France the number of sites vary. But it is worth the memership fee each year.


Details of France Passion can be found HERE

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



Rapide561 said:


> I shall certainly give aires a whirl. There is one at Benfeld on the N83 - south of Strasbourg, but that is at a motorhome dealers!


*Don't!* Not at Benfeld! Or this will be not only your first, but also your last night on an aire. Well, you can use their sanitary post, and if you want to go shopping at the motorhome dealer it is OK as well. But don't stay there overnight. The aire is located just besides the D1083 (E25), there is ear-splitting traffic noise all day and night.

If you intend to spend the night on an aire in this area, then better drive on a little further south: There follow two "clusters" of good aires, one around Kaysersberg and one around Rouffach. Or go to the excellent aire at the "Ecomusee" in Ungersheim, which charges EUR 5.50.

For details see Campingcar-Infos, Departement 68.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Benfeld*

Thanks for saving me from a sleepless night in Benfeld!

As we have already established, aires are good, bad or indifferent!

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Benfeld*



Rapide561 said:


> Thanks for saving me from a sleepless night in Benfeld!
> 
> As we have already established, aires are good, bad or indifferent!


I would not call it bad, however:

The French do make a difference between "aire de service" and "aire de stationnement". _"Aire de service"_ is a place where you find a _sanitary post_, so you can dump your (grey and black) waste water and top up fresh water. _"Aire de stationnement"_ is a place where you can _pull up for sleeping_, for at least one night.

At many places you will find both at the same location. But Benfeld, although the owner does not mind anyone staying over night (and even provides electric hookup), qualifies in my eyes (or better: ears :? ) clearly as an "aire de service" only. As such it is very well-kept, and even big outfits should not have problems getting rid of their wastes.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



Rapide561 said:


> . The Austria route would cost me a bomb as the van is 5000kg - so I would be "go-boxed".
> 
> Fussen - that rings a bell. Seem to think that one Christmas I went from an overnight hotel at Pont A Mousson in France, into Germany, then near Ulm and down the A7, onto the Fussen pass, finally ending up in Axams.
> 
> ...


Hi Russel for over 3,500kg its about €13 per 100km for a tag axle €18 per 100km. Not exactly a "Bomb" probably no dearer than French motorways.

Stayed at the Calais aire quite a few times, and find it fine.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Olley

Is that tariff in Austria from your experience, or, from the website? I emailed the Go Box people and if my memory serves me well, it was about 35 euro cents per KM. That did seem a lot, I must admit.

For the bit of mileage from the bottom of the Fussen pass to the Brenner, it would not be much at all. I could avoid to to be honest, running via Telfs on the road 171. I stayed in Telfs a few Christmas' back.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel its from their website here posted by Phil on the "other" site http://www.logplat.net/uploads/media/austrian_toll_system.pdf scroll down and you will see 2 axle over 3.5t is €0.130/km 3 axle is €0.182/km

I got charged about €130 to go from calais to the spanish border last year, thats about 1100km so fairly similar.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Thanks for that info, Olley.

I need to get the map out, but I reckon that Calais to Luxembourg, then onwards to Trier and Ulm, and towards the Brenner Pass. The S12 (I think) runs from Lake Garda to the Brenner, and is a fairly good - and quiet road.

That would avoid Switzerland too.

I will look into it more closely nearer the time.

Back to the main topic, it will give me a good chance to try a German Aire too!

R


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi Russell, We've been using aires now for 5 years & the only time we've used a campsite is when we get to Argeles on the way to Spain we stop at a campsite that only takes motorhomes in the winter just for a breather. 
But on our way back from Spain this April we found a nice aires new to us at Collioure high up with beautiful views of the snow capped pyrennees & the medieval village down below, is well worth seeing with its walled city all around the port. We mainly only use aires in villages, on canals, rivers or lakes and have had some wonderful happy times. All the nationalities do their best to speak to you and a friendlier hobby we've yet to find. ROSMIC


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just noticed this in the first post:

_At least on the campsite, the staff are in attendance all night. _

Oh yeah? Doing patrols every few minutes?

You would need to find a very, very big campsite for that sort of security!

And the price!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

18 months since wroting this thread, I have still not been on an aire!

Russell


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> I spent the weekend pitched on a campsite at Charmes, France. The site was OK, and close to the town. The local Aire was closer to the town however. I have never used an Aire, but have in my slightly younger days, slept at motorway service areas, purely for convenience.
> 
> ...


The Charmes aire is excellent with electricity and water on the pitches; bread van in the morning and an easy walk to town where I got an excellent hair cut for £4 ish. All for £6!


----------

